# Wholesaleinternet $19 per Month - Server Grab Bags.. more stock!



## earl (Jun 25, 2013)

It seems they have restocked the server grab bag deal.. If anyone needs one better hurry!!

http://www.webhostingtalk.com/showthread.php?t=1261849

C/P from the WHT AD..

Yes. I'm serious. $19 per month. No gimmicks, no gotchas.

The processors are mixed so it's pretty much what we have on the shelf. This is a great chance to get that backup server, project server or small production box you've been wanting.

This offer is limited to current stock so when they're gone they're gone.

Setup time is 2-3 business days.


*Pentium 4 Grab Bag*
Minimum 2.8Ghz HT
2GB RAM
250GB SATA Hard Drive
100Mbit Unmetered Port
5 usable IPv4 IPs
Linux
Free Love

$0 Setup - $19 per month

https://www.wholesaleinternet.net/cart/?id=214

*Dual Core Atom Grab Bag*
Atom 330
2GB RAM
250GB SATA Hard Drive
100Mbit Unmetered Port
5 usable IPv4 IPs
Linux
Free Love

$0 Setup - $19 per month

https://www.wholesaleinternet.net/cart/?id=215


*Core2Duo Grab Bag*
Core2Duo Processor
2GB RAM
500GB SATA Drive
100Mbit Unmetered Port
5 usable IPv4 IPs
Linux
Free Love

$0 Setup - $25 per month

https://www.wholesaleinternet.net/cart/?id=216


*Core2Quad Grab Bag*
Core2Quad Processor
4GB RAM
500GB SATA Hard Drive
100Mbit Unmetered Port
5 usable IPv4 IPs
Linux
Free Love

$0 Setup - $30 per month

https://www.wholesaleinternet.net/cart/?id=217


----------



## MannDude (Jun 25, 2013)

Perfect for everyone who is working on their panels who need a cheap production server for testing.


----------



## earl (Jun 25, 2013)

The C2Q and C2D sell out fast, but generally the P4 are the slow sellers it seems.

Also if you prepay 6 months they normally knock off a payment so P4 and Atoms are $15.66/mo C2D $20.83/mo C2Q $25/mo !!


----------



## D. Strout (Jun 25, 2013)

What is the ** for next to IPv6 /64?


----------



## manacit (Jun 25, 2013)

I've had a C2Q with a 1TB HD upgrade for a few months and it's been awesome! Currently it's getting decimated by the archive team while they try and save as much Google Reader data as possible, but I've done a good 4TB (http://ve.nvw.io/vnstat/) so far this month, it's been sweet!


----------



## drmike (Jun 25, 2013)

Good deals.  Wish they'd drop the bottom further.


----------



## MannDude (Jun 25, 2013)

D. Strout said:


> What is the ** for next to IPv6 /64?


I'm not sure, but you probably have to ask for these. Like, they'll probably provide them upon request but you're not given them upon provisioning of your order.

But I have no idea, so you best ask them


----------



## Jack (Jun 25, 2013)

Atom's sold out :/


----------



## D. Strout (Jun 25, 2013)

Just reading about their facility and this last line cracked me up, probably more than it should have:



> For your safety, our safety and the safety of the equipment, a trained staff member _actively _carries a firearm.


...As opposed to passively carrying it. Does he walk around with one hand on it, practicing his quick draw every five minutes? Sneaking around corners with his gun drawn, James Bond style? 

Sorry, I just thought it was funny. Anyone? No? OK, I'm going back to my corner now.


----------



## earl (Jun 25, 2013)

D. Strout said:


> Just reading about their facility and this last line cracked me up, probably more than it should have:
> 
> ...As opposed to passively carrying it. Does he walk around with one hand on it, practicing his quick draw every five minutes? Sneaking around corners with his gun drawn, James Bond style?
> 
> Sorry, I just thought it was funny. Anyone? No? OK, I'm going back to my corner now.


It's good that you have a sense of humor.. I think the guys at WII/Datashack definetly do.. but sometimes their customers might not get the joke! lol

http://www.webhostingtalk.com/showthread.php?t=1119254&highlight=actively+carries+firearm


----------



## earl (Jun 25, 2013)

Jack said:


> Atom's sold out :/


WOW! I'm not sure why people prefer the atom over the C2Q or C2D?


----------



## D. Strout (Jun 25, 2013)

earl said:


> WOW! I'm not sure why people prefer the atom over the C2Q or C2D?


Cheaper, obviously.


----------



## drmike (Jun 25, 2013)

Yeah Wholesale is a gun friendly group.  Another reason to support them over competitors.


----------



## earl (Jun 25, 2013)

D. Strout said:


> Cheaper, obviously.


Well yes aside from the cost savings.. but like shovenose purchased the atom over the C2Q/D but spent $10 in upgrades that basically put's it in the same price as the C2Q..

atom $19

500GB - $5

4GB ram- $5

$29/mo for an atom


----------



## drmike (Jun 25, 2013)

$29/mo for an Atom... Well... ahhh... these days, that's umm, too much.

The unlimited port use is compelling though for the data abusers


----------



## jarland (Jun 25, 2013)

So tempting. Could pull off what I'm doing in Atlanta and save $20/m....


But I must resist.


----------



## D. Strout (Jun 25, 2013)

buffalooed said:


> The unlimited port use is compelling though for the data abusers


Didn't notice it was unmetered, nice. Wouldn't mind having an upgrade option for metered (say, 5TB) BW at 1Gbit though, because I'm not a data abuser, but a speed demon


----------



## earl (Jun 25, 2013)

Seems my antivirus is blocking vpsboard again..not sure anyone else experiencing this


----------



## D. Strout (Jun 25, 2013)

earl said:


> Seems my antivirus is blocking vpsboard again..not sure anyone else experiencing this


How did you manage to post this, how have you not allowed it by now, and why on earth would AV block a site like this?


----------



## earl (Jun 25, 2013)

D. Strout said:


> Didn't notice it was unmetered, nice. Wouldn't mind having an upgrade option for metered (say, 5TB) BW at 1Gbit though, because I'm not a data abuser, but a speed demon


While it does say 100mbit port in reality it's more like it's on a 1gbit .. i have no problem doing 65MB/s and up.. but for sure you get way over 11MB/s


----------



## jarland (Jun 25, 2013)

D. Strout said:


> Didn't notice it was unmetered, nice. Wouldn't mind having an upgrade option for metered (say, 5TB) BW at 1Gbit though, because I'm not a data abuser, but a speed demon


Last server I had with them was "100mbit unmetered" aka 1Gbps unmetered so long as usage wasn't deal breaking. An unspoken arrangement I gathered.


----------



## D. Strout (Jun 25, 2013)

earl said:


> While it does say 100mbit port in reality it's more like it's on a 1gbit .. i hav no problem doind 65MB/s and up.. but for sure you get way over 11MB/s


Yes, I remember now. I had a VPS in that DC once supposed to be 100mbit. I was getting at least 400mbit. Deal sounds better and better... Would actually be my first dedi if I sprang for it. Gimme, gimme, gimme...


----------



## drmike (Jun 25, 2013)

These deals though, while being $20 cheaper @jarland than say a L5420 are to be avoided 



earl said:


> While it does say 100mbit port in reality it's more like it's on a 1gbit .. i hav no problem doind 65MB/s and up.. but for sure you get way over 11MB/s


Wow!  That's a nice freebie.  

I contemplated the Atom   But it's such a slacker CPU these days.


----------



## earl (Jun 25, 2013)

D. Strout said:


> How did you manage to post this, how have you not allowed it by now, and why on earth would AV block a site like this?


On my tablet..


----------



## earl (Jun 25, 2013)

buffalooed said:


> These deals though, while being $20 cheaper @jarland than say a L5420 are to be avoided
> 
> Wow!  That's a nice freebie.
> 
> I contemplated the Atom   But it's such a slacker CPU these days.


Just go for the c2q or c2d it's worth it IMO... i also have a l5520 with datashack that have 24gb of ram..i made a 4gb ramdisk and was getting 1.9gb/s with DD lol...


----------



## earl (Jun 25, 2013)

jarland said:


> So tempting. Could pull off what I'm doing in Atlanta and save $20/m....
> 
> 
> But I must resist.


You know you can't resist! Lol remember how much fun that dual opetron was at DS..


----------



## earl (Jun 25, 2013)

Well the c2q are gone..


----------



## DalComp (Jun 25, 2013)

Darn, I want that Atom...


----------



## earl (Jun 25, 2013)

DalComp said:


> Darn, I want that Atom...


If you check the site once in a while they may add one or two more stock back into the pot for like orders that did not go throught..etc.


----------



## earl (Jun 25, 2013)

Well party's over folks!! all sold out it seems..


----------



## drmike (Jun 25, 2013)

earl said:


> l5520 with datashack that have 24gb of ram.


 

How much did that big ole box run you on special?


----------



## D. Strout (Jun 25, 2013)

earl said:


> Well party's over folks!! all sold out it seems..


Ah well. Baby's first dedi will have to wait for a while I guess


----------



## earl (Jun 25, 2013)

D. Strout said:


> Ah well. Baby's first dedi will have to wait for a while I guess


hahah.. yeah, probably more next month..


----------



## earl (Jun 28, 2013)

If anyone who got their server already, mind posting what you end up getting? I ordered the C2Q got a Q9550, I'm curious about the C2D


----------



## 365Networks (Jun 30, 2013)

The grab bags are all running at 100Mbps, the regular stocked servers are 100Mbps Unmetered w/ a free port upgrade to 1Gbps.

We have a C2Q and got a Q9400  Runs great!


----------



## kaniini (Jul 1, 2013)

Personally, I am kind of skeptical of WII because of this part of their TOS:



> Piracy, hacking, cracking, phreaking, warez, *pyrotechnics*, exploitive software or text that educates or encourages this activity and/or use are not allowed.
> You may not upload ROMs and *Emulators.* This is non-negotiable.


I can understand not allowing ROMs as they are technically "warez."  But emulators are just computer programs, and... text about pyrotechnics is not allowed?  Seriously...?

Also:



> *We are not liable for any damage or loss of data due to insufficient cooling, heating,* bandwidth or acts of God. This includes colocation or dedicated servers.


The fact that they have considered that their CRAC systems may be insufficient worries me greatly.  I certainly wouldn't colo with them.  At least not with any hardware I actually cared about.


----------



## drmike (Jul 1, 2013)

kaniini said:


> The fact that they have considered that their CRAC systems may be insufficient worries me greatly.  I certainly wouldn't colo with them.  At least not with any hardware I actually cared about.



True.  That is concerning and proves people should read ToS and legalese before even considering a place.

I know they have had high temps in their offlocation 'Shack facility in past year.  I believe they've built out more cooling capacity there.


----------



## Ruchirablog (Jul 1, 2013)

earl said:


> i also have a l5520 with datashack that have 24gb of ram..


How much are you paying for that? Offers for L5450 from providers like QPS are very tempting but I dont really like L5450's. L5520 is really nice


----------



## Holoshed (Jul 2, 2013)

I think a lot of what they post is humor, like pyrotechnics. Now for the emulators I do not understand either, but I guess they could have had some trouble in the past and like most warnings, a specific incident spawned it.

As for heating and cooling, maybe their servers are just too hot to handle and stuff... :wacko:



365Networks said:


> The grab bags are all running at 100Mbps, the regular stocked servers are 100Mbps Unmetered w/ a free port upgrade to 1Gbps.
> 
> We have a C2Q and got a Q9400  Runs great!


I thought that it would just be 100Mbps for my server also but last month I got my Core2Duo E6300 and port speed: "Speed: 1000Mb/s" so I am pretty happy with it.


----------



## earl (Jul 2, 2013)

Ruchirablog said:


> How much are you paying for that? Offers for L5450 from providers like QPS are very tempting but I dont really like L5450's. L5520 is really nice


Wow I did not even notice that people are still replying to this thread.. but the deal is here seems they are back in stock too..

http://www.webhostingtalk.com/showthread.php?t=1255450


----------



## earl (Jul 2, 2013)

365Networks said:


> The grab bags are all running at 100Mbps, the regular stocked servers are 100Mbps Unmetered w/ a free port upgrade to 1Gbps.
> 
> We have a C2Q and got a Q9400  Runs great!


of all he servers I've had with WII I never got limited to 11MB/s I can do way more than that while maybe not a full 1Gbit but way more than 100mbit port, you get similar speeds to DS while they state theirs is a 1 Gbit port with 20TB/mo.



kaniini said:


> Personally, I am kind of skeptical of WII because of this part of their TOS:
> 
> I can understand not allowing ROMs as they are technically "warez."  But emulators are just computer programs, and... text about pyrotechnics is not allowed?  Seriously...?


Maybe they are referring to satellite hacking?


----------



## Ruchirablog (Jul 4, 2013)

earl said:


> Wow I did not even notice that people are still replying to this thread.. but the deal is here seems they are back in stock too..
> 
> http://www.webhostingtalk.com/showthread.php?t=1255450


Sorry, the product you requested is out of stock.


Click here for a list of our available products.


  :angry:


----------



## earl (Jul 4, 2013)

Ruchirablog said:


> Sorry, the product you requested is out of stock.
> 
> 
> Click here for a list of our available products.
> ...


Yeah they were gone by morning.. you can check every so often they do put one or two back in stock.. also check servercomplete see if they have stock they also offer the 5520 @$55/mo pretty much the same specs but it is really limited to a 100mbit port..Look for their offer on WHT. Good luck.


----------



## Ruchirablog (Jul 4, 2013)

earl said:


> Yeah they were gone by morning.. you can check every so often they do put one or two back in stock.. also check servercomplete see if they have stock they also offer the 5520 @$55/mo pretty much the same specs but it is really limited to a 100mbit port..Look for their offer on WHT. Good luck.


thanks for the information but servercomplete is not appealing to me  ^_^  Ill wait for WH or QP to stock up


----------



## joshuatly (Jul 7, 2013)

Yay, got Q2D grabbag. Its now in stock.


----------



## earl (Jul 10, 2013)

joshuatly said:


> Yay, got Q2D grabbag. Its now in stock.


Thanks for the update.. everything seems to be sold out except for the c2d..


----------



## Epidrive (Jul 10, 2013)

Imho the word 'grab bag' spiced up the deal. It sounds very good to me i keep repeating the word!


Is it just me or does anyone feel the same?


----------



## Ruchirablog (Jul 10, 2013)

FrapHost said:


> Is it just me or everyone feels the same?


Its just you


----------



## earl (Jul 10, 2013)

FrapHost said:


> Imho the word 'grab bag' spiced up the deal. It sounds very good to me i keep repeating the word!
> 
> 
> Is it just me or does anyone feel the same?


Hmm.. the term grab bag makes me anxious.. I feel i'm not sure what I will be getting..

curious, anyone who ordered the c2q got anything higher than a Q9550?


----------



## earl (Jul 11, 2013)

If anyone is interested it seems they have more stock of the grab bag, but the C2Q has gone up $5 so $35/mo..

https://www.wholesaleinternet.net/dedicated/


----------



## 365Networks (Jul 11, 2013)

earl said:


> If anyone is interested it seems they have more stock of the grab bag, but the C2Q has gone up $5 so $35/mo..
> 
> https://www.wholesaleinternet.net/dedicated/


Still a great deal though. Seems they added an older Dual Opteron for $35 per month as well! 

I can also confirm the C2Q/C2D's are on a 100Mbps Unmetered, rather then 1Gbps like everyone else is expecting. I believe it is available for an additional $10 per month.


----------



## earl (Jul 11, 2013)

yeah still pretty good for a C2Q with unmetered considering I saw a few AD's on WHT for a Q9550 for around $100/mo, but theirs did come with 8 GB of ram instead of the 4GB you get with WII

Not sure if they are limiting the port to 100mbit now but I have had downloads of 65MB/s on my C2Q before.. I would check my server but don't have access to my main computer right now.

Update--

I just noticed the dual opteron deal comes with 8GB of ram default not 2GB of ram that is advertised on the website.. not sure which one is correct..


----------



## earl (Jul 13, 2013)

I just checked and I'm still getting around 50MB/s so maybe they limit the port to 100mbit on new sign ups? I have noticed that the network have been kinda degraded lately even with DS.. yesterday I kept getting disconnected from putty had to reconnect 5 times in a 1min period..


----------



## 365Networks (Jul 14, 2013)

We have quite a few servers with them, not a new signup for sure. I am thinking maybe they limit it to 100Mbit/s, which then new(er) customers would assume they would have to spend another $10/mo for a 1Gbps upgrade. I am sending an email off now to see what they say.


----------



## ConnerCG (Aug 7, 2013)

FWIW -- some of the Grab Bag items have stock again, the Atom and C2D.


----------

